# Wild Game Dinner



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Myself and a group of my friends are planning a wild game dinner in the Evart/Reed City Area. We are calling the banquet the Bullshitters Ball. We are planning on having door prizes, raffles, Gun Raffle, and a prize for the best deer story.

The banquet is on Feb 19th. I just wanted to let everyone know in case there's anyone in the area who would like to attend.

The cost of the banquet is $15 which would include dinner, door prizes, and be able to share your BS Story.

This is the first dinner, yet something we want to do every year. Kind of a way to close out deer season. The money raised will go towards the dinner, and towards throwing a better banquest next year. Once you attend once you will be allowed to come every year. Once we have too many people we will stop the invites and just allow all original people to attend.

I figure it's a good way to meet others in the area that share your same interests. If anyones interested please shoot me a PM.


----------

